

UberCab's Masterstroke: Forgoing Buy-In from San Francisco Officials - Cookie
http://dlvr.it/7bRnG

======
kordless
I took a Ubercab today from the Anchor Steam Brewery to Loggly's HQ at 1st and
Mission. We mostly did this to see what all the hubbub was about. That, and
the bus was late.

The ride cost $20 for the 4 of us, so it was a tad expensive. (+1 for taking
the bus outbound though) I was told Ubercab gets 20% of the take from the
driver, and then charges 20% above and beyond that to the rider. Rough math,
that would be around $12.80 to the driver, and the rest to Ubercab. This
includes tip. All you have to do is bail out when you get to the destination,
and then vote on the ride.

I'm not lying when I tell you the car (a newer model Mercedes) showed up in
about 90 seconds from the time I hailed it in the app.

Very slick. I hope they stick around.

